# Yucca Elephantipes



## Geiras (28 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

Boa noite pessoal,

Adquiri recentemente uma planta yucca elephantipes, que me cativou pela sua estética. Já pesquisei sobre as características da mesma mas gostava de obter algumas opiniões, se alguém tiver ou conhecer a planta, nomeadamente acerca da forma de a tratar.

Cumprimentos


----------

